# Equitation



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

Feel free to critique me lightly,don't crit Diesel please  
I know my lower leg is unsteady,i have a knee problem right now,i have surgery sometime in Feb.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iq3RN6RQo-I


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey there! It's a little hard to see your equitation because of the sweatshirt, but I'll tell you what I can. 

You look nice and soft through your back and stirrup length is good for equitation on the flat. I like the lively trot, and you both look comfortable and relaxed.

One thing to work on is softening through your elbows and hands so that they follow the movement of his head a little better. If you look closely, you can see that they are a little stiff and look a little jerky as you post. If you can soften those hands up, I bet Diesel will be more willing to bring his nose in. Your hands are also a little low -- there should be a nice straight line from your elbow to the bit.

Your leg looks pretty tight, but it needs to come back underneath you a bit to provide added support. There should be a straight line from your ear through your shoulder and hip and down the back of your heel. Lots of two-point (without supporting your weight with his neck) will help strengthen your legs. 

Diesel looks like a nice horse and you are working well together, so just work on those small polishing details. Keep up the good work!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

You probably want to hold of on too much two-point work, though, until after that knee is taken care of. I don't want to make it worse!


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks so much!
That helped a lot!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Deisel is cute!! too bad about your knee surgery!! hope it mends!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> You look nice and soft through your back and stirrup length is good for equitation on the flat. I like the lively trot, and you both look comfortable and relaxed.
> 
> One thing to work on is softening through your elbows and hands so that they follow the movement of his head a little better. If you look closely, you can see that they are a little stiff and look a little jerky as you post. If you can soften those hands up, I bet Diesel will be more willing to bring his nose in. Your hands are also a little low -- there should be a nice straight line from your elbow to the bit.
> 
> ...


Very well said... keep up the good work! And goodluck with the knee surgrey, im sure you will do fine


----------



## LoveMyAppy (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The only thing I can think to comment on (I don't think it's been said in this thread) is to keep your elbows close to your sides, and keep your hands quiet
Other than that, hope eveything goes well for you! Nice horse


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice! One thing I like about you is that you are very light in your seat. My biggest problem is you need to steady your hands. Don't move your hands, but use your elbow. I like Diesel, he looks like an easygoing, fun horse to ride.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not going too "deep" into this, I haven't read anyone elses comments, but it looks like your really trying to get out of the saddle too much. Let your horse just bounce you out. I'm working on that, too, though!

But cute horse, love the name.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay so your legs need to stay still and your bounching to much. also your hands need to be turned up, thumbs on top, and higher up and put together. Your heels also need to go down and your leg needs to go back more. Hope this helped!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a torn MCL and possibly ACL and I know its tough, but good job for hanging in there :wink:


----------

